# Beat Baiting



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

To those that are familiar with bear baiting...How can you determine a good site to place a bait station? Should it be near water sources? Game trails? Heavy cover? I am just curious about what to look for. I will likely not draw out for a few years yet, but I would like to start learning the basics now. Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't consider myself an expert on bear baiting, but I helped run bait stations for a while with some guys in Idaho several years ago. Our goal then was pull bear out of some of those tough deep canyons into a roaded area that would be easier to run with our hounds, which may be different than what you are looking to do. The places we looked to put our bait stations in was where we could get maximum air current exposure to spread out the scent to the largest area. This was generally at a ridge or saddle where several canyons came together.

I dunno, but maintaining an active bait station requires a lot of work and a lot of money to keep the bears coming back. One bear can go through a whole lot of groceries in a night......and if the bait ran dry, the bears would move on. In the end, it was too much work for a lazy hound dogger such as myself. I gave up on baiting when I discovered that a good strike dog was worth it's weight in stale donuts. :wink:


----------

